

Show HN: Sprig Wordpress Starter Theme: Build Themes with Twig - ebilgenius
http://sprigwp.com

======
blakerson
I applaud this effort! It seems to me that templating is _the_ thing that the
Wordpress ecosystem could most easily borrow from more recent development
workflows. Probably makes life a lot easier for newbies to the Wordpress
world, too. Cheers!

